# RE: Table of Risk/Major Minor Surgery



## medicalsec (Oct 28, 2010)

*RE: Table of Risk/Major Minor Surgery*

Our doctors often do excisions of lipoma's and cysts under general anesthesia in a surgery center. Would you consider this a minor or major procedure. The definition of major surgery seems to indicate that when a person is put under general anesthesia that it is a major surgery. Just seems strange to put these under that category.

Please give me your opinion.


Thanks,

Dee


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 2, 2010)

*90 day global = major surgery*

A major surgery is defined as one which carries a 90-day global period. 
All other procedures are considered "minor" surgery.

*Elective* major surgery is considered HIGH risk ONLY when there are clearlly identified risk factors (not the risk of the surgery, but *co-morbidities *that increase the risk to the patient).

*EMERGENCY* major surgery is considered high risk (regardless of co-morbidities)

For MINOR surgery it is low risk without co-morbidities, and moderate risk with *identified *risk factors. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## LindaEV (Nov 5, 2010)

Tessa,
Is there a written guideline on this somewhere that links a 90 day global to this being a major surgery? 

I tend to lead toward minor sugery for most lipomas. Some are small and non-invasive, and can be done under some sort of local.

Thank you.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jan 19, 2012)

iF YOU READ CHAPTER 9 OF THE NCCI EDIT MANUAL IT DEFINES 90 DAY GLOBAL AS MAJOR SURGERY.

(sry for caps)


----------



## mmaiocchi (Dec 27, 2018)

*90 day global*

Thank you for this little but very very precious piece of information


----------

